# What to feed, how much and how often?



## Jessie (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi, I hope to be bring home a 7 month old golden retriever next week. I do not know his weight at the moment but will check that when he comes home.
He is currently being fed James wellbeloved, which seems to be a reputable dog food but I would like to know what you think. Are there any other brands that you would recommend or is this a high quality food?
Also how many times a day should I feed him? I know the how much question probably depends on weight but a guideline would be great.
I hope to hear from you all soon but right know it is very late here in scotland so I think I had better get some sleep!!
Thank you for taking the time to read this thread!


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

I would have to learn more about that food, but from the quick search I did it seems that they sell it as a hypo allergenic food. Does he have allergy issues by chance?

Looking at the food, it does have a short list of ingredients, but the first ingredient seems to be rice. I always like to see a protein listed first.Maybe you should see what is available in your area and compare them to what he is on now. Find out if you can if he has allergy issues.

This is the ingredient list from our food. Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul. ( I hate the name but it is a good food)

1.	Chicken
2.	Turkey
3.	Chicken Meal
4.	Turkey Meal
5.	Ground Brown Rice
6.	Ground White Rice
7.	Oatmeal/Rolled Oats
8.	Potatoes
9.	Pearled Barley
10.	Ground Millet
11.	Chicken Fat
12.	Duck
13.	Salmon
14.	Dried Egg Product
15.	Flaxseed
16.	Natural Chicken Flavor
17.	Dried Kelp 
18.	Carrots
19.	Peas
20.	Apples
21.	Dried Skim Milk
22.	Cranberry Powder
23.	Rosemary Extract
24.	Vitamins/Minerals


----------



## jim n (Nov 12, 2005)

Jessie, go to www.mordanna.com/dogfood. There is a lot of information on just about every dog food I've ever heard of.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

How much to feed? It depends upon the caloric content of the food you are feeding and its digestibility. It also depends upon your pup's activity level and the weather outside plus as your puppy ages, food requirements will also change. However, determining the correct amount of any food to feed with any dog is not so difficult... just let your fingers and eyes do it. Start feeding your dog say 5-cups a day (broken down into 2 meals per day) and conduct the 'rib/spine feel test' once a week. That's where you run your fingers across your dog's ribs and then down the spine, especially near the base of the tail (that's often one of the first places many dogs will pack on the fat)... if you can *'easily'* feel each rib and each vertebra of the spine then your dog is not too fat... however if you can actually see the ribs (ripples in the fur) and/or the spinal outline when viewing from the side then your dog is getting way too lean. Then just simply adjust the amount of dog food accordingly. In addition to the 'feel test' you should also observe that your dog maintains a 'belly tuck-up' just before the hind legs from the side-view and when viewing from above also (often term the 'hour-glass look'). If you cannot see a definite tuck-up and/or hour-glass shape then lookout your dog has gotten WAY, WAY TOO FAT! At that point reduce the food majorly and increase exercise.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh no! Lucky's fat. Diet time.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Oh no! Lucky's fat. Diet time.


WHOA!!!!! hold on.... a very young puppy, say under 16-weeks should have some puppy fat and that pudgie puppy-look about them. Later at 4 or 5 or 6 months of age they should slowly turn into a long lanky teenager type of look... THAT'S WHEN you start expecting an hour-glass figure. Whew, I hope I got to you in time... poor puppy's probably starving... give that 'little one' another cup of kibble and tell him monomer's so sorry.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

monomer said:


> Whew, I hope I got to you in time... poor puppy's probably starving... give that 'little one' another cup of kibble and tell him monomer's so sorry.


:lol: Oh...don't worry. You haven't starved him. And he's a very forgiving puppy. He's probably fine, but I have worried abit about his weight. He's not FAT but seemed abit more heavy in his middle then he ought to. In truth, he's had a few "diets" but when he started growing so fast I stopped worrying about it so much.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you for your replies.

Timberwolfe, I have made a copy of your list and will compare ingredients with other dog foods and then look up the one I like best on the website Jim recommended.

I will definitely try the rib/spine test and there is also a weight clinic at the vets so that might be good too!

Thanx again for the info - lots of research to be done now!


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

I have questions, as well. Hope you don't mind Jessie. Figured I would ask on this board since it's the same topic instead of starting a new one. Lola will be 11 weeks this Sat. And when she was weighed at 8 weeks old she was 12 pounds. She eats 1 cup of Puppy Science Diet Lamb & Rice in the morning and 1 cup in the mid-afternoon. Is that enough? Too little? Too much? On the bag it says for a 10 pounder to feed 1 3/4 c. I don't know. I look at her now and she seems to be getting taller and thinner and she doesn't look her pudgey self anymore. I know she is growing and that she won't stay a puppy. I just want to make sure she is getting enough kibble. Sorry for the ramble. :uhoh:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

The feeding guideline on the bag is just that a very general starting point... from there you do a spine/rib feel test and adjust the amount from there. However very young puppies need to have a certain amount of fat to insulate their internal organs both from shock and from the cold... though being from Texas, I guess cold may not be as big a concern for you. Your puppy's shape will and should change slowly over the next couple of months at which time she should be long and lanky. You might have some people suggest you switch her away from Science Diet... but if you feel she is doing well on it and her poops are good and regular then you can stick with it if you feel comfortable feeding it. My personal opinion based upon a much earlier experience is... I believe there are many better choices out there.


----------



## MaddyB (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Jessie, I'm fairly certain your question has been more than answered, but I just thought I'd add that we feed Harvey James Wellbeloved, at the recommendation of the lady who was fostering him before he was finally ours. Having checked my packaging, whilst rice is listed as the first ingredient, it seems as though there are equal quantities of rice and protein (26%) he loves it, and it seems to agree with him far more than any of the other foods we've tried! Hope that is helpful and the best of luck with your puppy. Harvey is 7 months old too, and is just a joy!


----------



## Jessie (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you for all your advice. We have changed brackens food from dry complete to one you mix with water. I forget the name, my partners parents bred goldies and used this food so I took a look at the ingredients and everything looked good. He has responded well to it and his coat has already started to look better and he has way more energy. I will make a note of the name next time I'm in the garage!
Anyway, thanx again for the info, it was all very useful and gratefully received!


----------

